# flexible steel tubing vinyl coated like snake light?



## VegasF6 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone know what the heck this stuff is called, or a source for it? Seems like I would sure like to have some around. Idealy the small stuff like you see those cheap usb snake lights with, or even the larger Dewalt snake light.

It is like a steel wrapped tube, and then has a vinyl or some sort of rubber coating over it, and it stay where you bend it.

Looks like this:
http://images.google.com/images?q=u...en-US&oe=utf8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## jhanko (Apr 6, 2009)

It's most commonly called gooseneck tubing or gooseneck conduit. McMaster Carr sells it, but I'm sure you can find it cheaper elsewhere. Seach Ebay for "gooseneck" in the electronics catagory. Alot of them there. Sheathed ones will be a little harder to find.


----------



## Benson (Apr 6, 2009)

The DeWalt snake-lights seem to use loc-line (or similar) snap-together hose, with some rubber corrugated covering for looks (and maybe to discourage people snapping it apart), but I'd just as soon have it without the covering...

Actually, 1/2" loc-line would be pretty cool for making your own custom snake-light. You could use one or two extended elements to hold AAA or 10440 cells, and convert a 3/4" to 1/2" reducing adapter into an LED head with a fair-sized reflector, or (with opposite "flow" direction) put 5 3mm LEDs in the 5-hole nozzle...


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Dewalt just uses loc-line? I'll be darned, I didn't know that.
I did look at gooseneck microphone extensions and such but not quite what I had hoped to find. (though I do expect to experiment with them as well) 

But I was curious about finding the raw product in small, like 1/4" diameter, perhaps in long sticks or even rolls. I found this place, I haven't contacted them about pricing.
http://www.flexible-gooseneck.com/
I don't know if they will have hobbiest quantities availible. If not, I will stick with loc-line as well. 

I can imagine finding all sorts of uses though, lighting and helping hands both. Who knows, maybe a group buy.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 6, 2009)

> Anyone know what the heck this stuff is called


The better machine tool lamps have the gooseneck covered in PUR (polyurethane rubber). If you Google PUR coated wire conduit, you'll find quite a few sources.

http://www.norres.com/hm/2-Cable-Protection-Systems-Products-1-Plastic-conduits/02/002/0201


----------



## Anglepoise (Apr 6, 2009)

*


VegasF6 said:



I found this place, I haven't contacted them about pricing.
http://www.flexible-gooseneck.com/
I don't know if they will have hobbiest quantities availible. If not, I will stick with loc-line as well.
.

Click to expand...


*I have used Uniprise International the company in your link above. They sell in small quantities and have all sizes you can imagine.

However on light weight heads, Loc Line is hard to beat.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 7, 2009)

after arguing with some small soldering yesterday, I sooo need some helping hands again.

Problem is, though, the jaws. The light's easy, the stand is easy, but where to get the jaws from?

Bret


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bret, not a direct answer but have you seen this thread?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180600
There was a more recent thread as well that pointed to that one but I have lost it already.

There are a few decent instructables too. This one mostly uses alligator clips, though he did to a few other attachements
http://www.instructables.com/id/Third-Hand-A-multi-use-helping-hand-for-electro/

Desk Squid Ultimate Desk Squid 
And the Pin vise seen in this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226707

Some pretty neat stuff out there. I keep hoping there is a magic tool out there that will let me solder like the big boys. I mean yah, you could use natural talent and skill, but since I don't have those, how about another excuse for more doo-dads 

Maybe we can get Billy Blanks to push them for us. (He is some quasi famous greasy snake oil salesman in the US for you non-US members)


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks. I picked up a USB light at lunchtime; I will be decimating that later in the hope of picking up some clips for it 

I'll even leave the USB connector on, because I can create a hole that's 12mm in diameter and it should then stay upright. Maybe reuse an old hub.

The reason I haven't gone out and bought a GRS or loads of Locline and a panavise is actually pretty simple: it's damned expensive here or to get it transported. By the time I'd have got the locline parts I wanted here, I'd be almost as expensive as the GRS, which is also not cheap with transport.

BTW: my idea: 1 41471, 2 51801, 1 51822, 2 41401 and 2 51895. A 1/2" at the bottom, forking into two 1/4" each with a nozzle for a clip. mounted on a nice 3/4" painted MDF baseboard....

Bret


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 7, 2009)

One of the things I want to experiment with is aluminum fence wire used for chain link fence and alligator clips. (I assume you can buy that stuff in Finland, but I dunno. You must have chain link fence, how else would you keep the reindeer out of your yard?? :laughing: ) Anyhow, if it is strong enough for light components, and I don't see why it wouldn't be, that is a downright cost effective solution.


----------

